# Best Homemade Tools >  Mini lathe

## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

My new project - a mini lathe. Chuck of drilling machines 16mm, motor of the sewing machine.

----------

adt60 (Nov 6, 2016),

bigbobcohen (Oct 27, 2020),

blkadder (Feb 19, 2017),

gunsgt1863 (Feb 1, 2018),

Jon (Oct 8, 2016),

kess (Oct 14, 2016),

Kevic (Jun 2, 2018),

Lee Bell (Mar 17, 2020),

Mark240 (Oct 9, 2016),

Marnat3 (Mar 17, 2020),

Moby Duck (Oct 13, 2016),

Paul Jones (Oct 9, 2016),

PFJohnson (Oct 13, 2016),

PJs (Oct 11, 2016),

rlm98253 (Jan 31, 2018),

rossbotics (Oct 14, 2016),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 7, 2018),

thoms_here (Jan 14, 2017),

toma (Feb 1, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Later I produce tool carriers and spend the first test.

----------

Captainleeward (Oct 8, 2016),

vio05toolbuilt (Mar 18, 2020)

----------


## Captainleeward

WOW I WANT ONE......:O) Candy to my eyes.

----------


## jotasierra

Excelente Vyacheslav, tenía idea de algo similar pero no encontraba el modelo, gracias por el desarrollo en imágenes me aclaro el panorama, y a la espera del gran final.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Vyacheslav.Nevolya! We've added your Mini Lathe to our Lathes category,
as well as to your builder page: Vyacheslav.Nevolya's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Mini Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
lathe, chuck, motor

----------


## Ron725

Very nice, I have a horizontal boring tool that looks just like it. Going to pull it out and scratch my head, then who knows

----------


## Michell-Boy

Wow, good job Vyacheslav. You are inspirate for me.

----------


## rossbotics

Very good
That's what I call ingenuity, keep up the good work

Doug

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Vyacheslav.Nevolya - Your Mini Lathe is the Tool of the Week!

Nice entries this week, including a Drill Press Thickness Sander from morsa, a Forstner Bit Extension from Frank S, a Deep Bore Nut Holder by mklotz, Adjustable 4-Jaw Chuck Keys from mattthemuppet, and an update on a Gantry-Style CNC Router from Captainleeward.

You'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, Giftrocket, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.


This is your 6th Tool of the Week win! Here are all of your wins:












Metalworking Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: lathe, gears, motor












Belt Grinder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: belt grinder, motor












Walk Behind Tractor
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: tractor, farm tools, gears, motor















Tracked Mini Dumper
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
farm tools 















Tractor Crane
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
crane, hydraulic, tractor 















Mini Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
lathe, chuck, motor 







Congratulations and great job!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Oct 18, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Bought tools



and made bushings for rods

----------


## adt60

Thank you for posting this wonderful project. It teaches and upgrade your skills.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

The work is almost finished.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 18, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Full video creation process lathe

----------

PJs (Nov 15, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 18, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Painted lathe and ordered a new powerful motor. Also I will make the regulator spindle speed.

----------

Captainleeward (Dec 4, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

The new engine 600-800 watts. The motor was broken, produced the new front cover.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Captainleeward (Feb 1, 2018),

olderdan (Feb 20, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

The project is completed.

----------

Captainleeward (Feb 1, 2018),

Jon (Dec 23, 2016),

olderdan (Feb 20, 2017),

PJs (Feb 14, 2017),

Tuomas (Feb 1, 2018)

----------


## Krav

Very nice job.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Used speed controller old vacuum cleaner on my mini lathe

----------

Captainleeward (Feb 1, 2018),

olderdan (Feb 20, 2017),

Paul Jones (Feb 20, 2017),

Tuomas (Feb 1, 2018)

----------


## toma

This men is restless... do not waste your time making clamps.!
I have intended to make similar lathe with washing machine motor (great inertia,two speeds,reverse rotation), so you reminded me.

----------

Doc (Oct 6, 2019)

----------

